# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Trên đường phượt, lỡ hết tiền, làm sao đây các bác??

## bongluavang

Hồi đó em bị trộm tiền 1 lần trên đường phượt, thế là xin một chân chạy bàn ở một quán ăn nọ  :cuoi1: , làm đỡ 3 tuần, kiếm tiền đi tiếp. Mà làm vậy phí thời gian của mình quá.
Có bác nào lâm vào hoàn cảnh như em chưa?  :Big Grin: 
Bằng cách nào kiếm tiền mau để đi tiếp hả các bác?

----------


## mickey_muse

axx...trải nghiệm này mới, chưa bị bao giờ... :Big Grin:

----------


## D.Agger

> axx...trải nghiệm này mới, chưa bị bao giờ...


Thế là bác đại may rồi, em bị 2 lần ở Đà Lạt và Phan Thiết....đành gọi về kêu ba với mớ gửi lên thôi  :cuoi1:

----------


## mickey_muse

thú vị ở khoảng...làm 3 tuần tại một địa danh hoàn toàn mới và xa lạ.


Người nào cho chủ thớt làm công nhận cũng "tin" dữ ha...như tôi là ko cho đâu.

----------


## Kiên

3 tuần thì làm nghề gì ra tiền để đi chơi nhỉ >< em thấy người ta cho ở đậu đã là may lắm rồi, người từ vùng khác đến mà dám giao phó như thế thì hơi phiêu

----------


## Kiên

> Thế là bác đại may rồi, em bị 2 lần ở Đà Lạt và Phan Thiết....đành gọi về kêu ba với mớ gửi lên thôi


Bác để đâu mà mất? Bị rạch túi hay là bị nhân viên khách sạn nó gom thế ><

----------


## D.Agger

Nếu lần tới đi phượt tôi sẽ xin tá túc ở nhà người ven đường chứ ko mướn khách sạn....như vậy thì có nhiều trải nghiệm hơn  :Big Grin:  Được làm những việc lao động bình thường như vá xe, hủ tiếu gõ cũng hay....

----------


## D.Agger

> Bác để đâu mà mất? Bị rạch túi hay là bị nhân viên khách sạn nó gom thế ><


tôi để trong khách sạn...dân VN là ăn chán quá..v..v...v..2 lần mất ở khách sạn mới "ngu" người chứ

----------


## mickey_muse

> tôi để trong khách sạn...dân VN là ăn chán quá..v..v...v..2 lần mất ở khách sạn mới "ngu" người chứ


không đền à bác >< ...mà thôi để trong khách sạn mất là phải chịu thôi, người ta lúc nào cũng dán tấm biển "quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang" mà

----------


## mickey_muse

> Nếu lần tới đi phượt tôi sẽ xin tá túc ở nhà người ven đường chứ ko mướn khách sạn....như vậy thì có nhiều trải nghiệm hơn  Được làm những việc lao động bình thường như vá xe, hủ tiếu gõ cũng hay....


Mấy anh phượt bằng xe đạp hay xin vào ngủ nhà thờ hoặc chùa ngủ đó bác, vô nhà dân thấy cũng hay nhưng khá bất tiện!!! có Mất mác gì là teo

----------


## mickey_muse

> 3 tuần thì làm nghề gì ra tiền để đi chơi nhỉ >< em thấy người ta cho ở đậu đã là may lắm rồi, người từ vùng khác đến mà dám giao phó như thế thì hơi phiêu


Thiếu gì nghề để làm hả bạn....bán hủ tiếu gõ, bưng cà phê, vá xe, v.v...

----------


## Kiên

> tôi để trong khách sạn...dân VN là ăn chán quá..v..v...v..2 lần mất ở khách sạn mới "ngu" người chứ


@@ sao bác hiền quá vậy...ngay cả laptop em cũng phải bỏ vào tủ khóa lại...không có chuyện để mỡ trước miệng mèo đâu ><

----------


## Kiên

> Thiếu gì nghề để làm hả bạn....bán hủ tiếu gõ, bưng cà phê, vá xe, v.v...


Thích quá...em cũng muốn đi kéo lưới, làm đồng án cho biết nữa...cơ mà sợ người ta ko có tiền trả cho mình  :Frown:

----------


## mickey_muse

> Thích quá...em cũng muốn đi kéo lưới, làm đồng án cho biết nữa...cơ mà sợ người ta ko có tiền trả cho mình


có trả thì ko biết tới khi nào bác có đủ tiền để đổ xăng đi về  :cuoi:  haha....bữa nào phải mò lên Tây Bắc mới được, nghe nói trên đó đang tới mùa lúa chín....xin người ta gặt hộ là quá chuẩn

----------


## D.Agger

> có trả thì ko biết tới khi nào bác có đủ tiền để đổ xăng đi về  haha....bữa nào phải mò lên Tây Bắc mới được, nghe nói trên đó đang tới mùa lúa chín....xin người ta gặt hộ là quá chuẩn


đúng rồi bác...cuối tháng 10 là mùa lúa chín đó, đi Mù Căng Chải thì sẽ ngắm cảnh rất sướng  :Big Grin:  hehe....em đang xìn nhà đi đây!!!!

----------


## mickey_muse

:Frown: ( ực ực....đi ở đó được 1 tháng đợi hoa tam giác mạch nở thì quá chuẩn luôn... sau khi tốt nghiệp ĐH tui sẽ lên đây ở 1 tháng trời...thề với lòng

----------


## momo

Xin lỗi cho em chen ngang cái,  ai cho em hỏi đăng ký thi cái Cuộc đua kỳ thú này ở đâu thế >< --> em thấy chương trình này nó hay giới thiệu mấy ngành nghề địa phương hay lắm, anh chị vào xem thử xem: www.facebook.com/stingworld

----------


## Kiên

:cuoi1: ))) à....thi cái này thì anh ko biết đăng ký đâu hết chú à...cơ mà mấy cái nghề địa phương trong đây cũng lạ, anh ở Sài GÒn chưa thấy bao giờ

----------


## D.Agger

> Xin lỗi cho em chen ngang cái,  ai cho em hỏi đăng ký thi cái Cuộc đua kỳ thú này ở đâu thế >< --> em thấy chương trình này nó hay giới thiệu mấy ngành nghề địa phương hay lắm, anh chị vào xem thử xem: www.facebook.com/stingworld


Nếu vậy thì em chịu khó hóng trên fanpage của nó đó....

----------


## mickey_muse

mùa tam giác mạch năm ngoái có bọn sinh viên ngoài Hà Nội chui vào cánh đồng của bà con dân tộc giẫm nát hết hoa cải của người ta >< ko có ý thức gì ráo....

----------


## D.Agger

> mùa tam giác mạch năm ngoái có bọn sinh viên ngoài Hà Nội chui vào cánh đồng của bà con dân tộc giẫm nát hết hoa cải của người ta >< ko có ý thức gì ráo....


giờ dân phượt chất ít lắm mà "bè" thì nhiều...đi chủ yếu pose ảnh với làm điệu thôi....

----------


## momo

> ( ực ực....đi ở đó được 1 tháng đợi hoa tam giác mạch nở thì quá chuẩn luôn... sau khi tốt nghiệp ĐH tui sẽ lên đây ở 1 tháng trời...thề với lòng


coi chừng bị bắt rể nhé người ơi  :cuoi1: )))) haha, cơ mà lên Tây Bắc có đi chợ tình Sapa cũng ổn (y)

----------


## Kiên

> mùa tam giác mạch năm ngoái có bọn sinh viên ngoài Hà Nội chui vào cánh đồng của bà con dân tộc giẫm nát hết hoa cải của người ta >< ko có ý thức gì ráo....


èo....làm vậy rồi mốt ai dám cho mình đi du lịch lên đất của người ta nữa ><

----------


## laneliz0105

> Mấy anh phượt bằng xe đạp hay xin vào ngủ nhà thờ hoặc chùa ngủ đó bác, vô nhà dân thấy cũng hay nhưng khá bất tiện!!! có Mất mác gì là teo


 Chuẩn luôn, ngủ nhà dân thấy phiền họ, họ không tin mình mà mình cũng ko tin họ

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Có thời gian thì mới xin làm phụ bàn chứ dân văn phòng chỉ còn cách gọi điện thoại cho người thân trợ giúp thôi.

----------


## linh_nguyen90

"vác ba lô lên và đi" của Huyền CHIP nhé  :cuoi1:

----------


## huuloc

làm 3 tuần không biết đủ tiền sinh hoạt không nữa mà tiền đau ra đi du lịch tiếp zay. công nhận bác quá may luôn  :dance:

----------

